# Opera version



## ronaldlees (Dec 23, 2011)

I downloaded the Opera-11 package from the packages repository for FreeBSD 8.2

It installed Opera 9.8

Can someone look to see if I'm losing my mind?

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## SNK (Dec 23, 2011)

What is your PACKAGESITE? Is the mirror up-to-date? And the file that is fetched is linux-opera-11.60.tgz?


----------



## Beastie (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know of any repository (on the main server at least) that has such an old version. Even *6-stable* has *devel-10.20*. All others are in the *10.xx* and *11.xx*.

Just to be sure you get the latest, set *PACKAGESITE* in your environment to the 8-stable repository.

EDIT: there _is_ something strange. I just checked it out and the main FTP server doesn't seem to have the package anymore while secondary servers such as this one still do. Anything to do with 8.2 being close to EOL?

EDIT2: Uh, scratch the above edit. I don't know what was happening last time. The file is still available at both locations.


----------



## Zare (Dec 23, 2011)

I think you're misled by this


```
Opera/9.80 (X11; FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE amd64; U; en) Presto/2.9.168 Version/11.50
```

That's agent identification string for Opera 11.50.


----------

